# Some help here is needed



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Let's say you were getting funding to go to clinary school. Everything so far is going really good. Except one thing. Your spouse. They didn't want to move to go to a school and think a community college is just fine. What do you do? And your spouse was going into the same profession. You, culinary arts. Your spouse, pastry arts. Obviously I'm talking about myself. So if I get enough funding to go to school along with her why the opposition? I understand she wants a Bachelor degree. So do I. And she wants one from UNLV. Whadda you do? Go without the spouse or settle for the community college? Not that it's a bad program. It is ACF accredited. I just feel I'd be missing out on something. I even tried starting the program. I took Basic Cookery and got an A. If it matters my instructor is a CIA grad. I'm not sure what is the best course of action. I believe going to school could only benefit my family. But not to sound innocent or anything. Yes there is a culinary school here (Art Institute of Las Vegas). But after seeing a chef instructor scrape off a french knife on the edge of a garbage can and use it without cleaning it (  ), I nearly choked. Besides, in that competiton my Basics instructor beat him anyways. As you may know, I really admire my instructor. So much that I thought about attending his alma mater. It is, however, not his fault there are parts missing from the curriculum. American Regional Cooking, Food and Wine Pairing, as well as a Butchery course are offered a la carte. Breakfast and Lunch Cookery aren't even on the "menu". There can't be too much of a difference between an AAS degree and an AOS degree. That's all my instructor has and he's teaching. 



Help......................


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sorry, can't give marriage advice here.  If you end up in a CC there are ways to supplement your education. First, read read read. Then join the culinary team. If there is no culinary team, try to enter a few competitions yourself. It's a good learning experience.

See if you can take an individual study for credit class each semester. You will need to arrange this with an instructor in order to do this. In most states it require a minimum 12 hours of instruction per credit.

Kuan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You know, the problem with trades schools like AI and CIA is that your campus life is very limited. A community college is a middle ground between specialized schools and 4 year schools. If you want to take a life drawing class in CC you want, if you want to hit the gym you can just go hit the gym at a CC, play pickup basketball or simply bang a tennis ball against the wall. The libraries are cooler, you can check out CD's and stuff, free email, work/study programs, almost free to go to a football game, stuff like that. You can't do that at an AI.

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Okay: it's about 300 miles from Las Vegas to Scottsdale. If the two of you decide that you move temporarily to go to school, is that a manageable (weekend or other time-off) commute? Remember that you'll have to maintain 2 living places then. Would your schedules allow frequent visits? I can tell you from experience that "commuter marriages" are very, very tough on both spouses.

If you stay and go to the CC, you have each other for support. And the points that Kuan makes are important -- both the things you can do to increase your learning, and those that give you a real life (always a good idea  ). Anyway, you will get out what you put in.

Now, here's one more thing you can do: PUT HER ON HERE, SO THAT WE CAN HEAR HER SIDE. Since she has her own reasons, it would be helpful to us to know them, if we're going to help BOTH of you. The last thing we want to do is break up a marriage.   If she feels uncomfortable about that, maybe she can PM a few of us.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks Kuan and Suzanne. We actually talked about this last night. We're NOT getting divorced. It's not a matter of marital advice. I use this forum to vent and let things out. We do have provisions to allow sustaining two hoseholds. And frequent visits are possible.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Of course you're not, silly. We just want you both to be happy. (Uh, oh, Kuan, when did we become Jeff's parents?  :blush:  )


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks Mom (and Dad)......


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Well, I guess Ill just have to be the little sister to complete this virtual family.  :lol:

I agree with Suzanne......we'd need to hear your wife's side to offer any good advice. Though Im sure you guys will work this out without any help from us. Sounds like you guys need a sounding board, other than close friends and family. 

Jodi


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Man, somtimes I come across quite crusty.

Hi Shawty, I see you 

Kuan


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey Kuan....

I see you too. Im playing catch up.....or is that ketchup.  Okay ...really bad food joke. 

Jodi


----------

